# Shipping boards



## dukeno1 (Jan 22, 2012)

I am interested in this option as well!


----------



## double (Dec 9, 2011)

I have used Luggage Forward for the past four years and absolutely love it. I have young kids and we ship my board and all of our snowboard/ski gear out west a week or so before spring break (and ship it home as well). By shipping everything we don't have to deal with baggage claim at the airport while chasing around kids who are restless from a 4.5 hour flight (not to mention airport time). We have never had a problem with the luggage showing up either outbound or return.

The more advance you ship, the cheaper the rate so you should plan on sending your gear a week or so before leaving. I also like to make sure it arrives a day or two before we get there just in case something goes wrong.


----------



## Jem (Jan 23, 2012)

double said:


> I have used Luggage Forward for the past four years and absolutely love it. I have young kids and we ship my board and all of our snowboard/ski gear out west a week or so before spring break (and ship it home as well). By shipping everything we don't have to deal with baggage claim at the airport while chasing around kids who are restless from a 4.5 hour flight (not to mention airport time). We have never had a problem with the luggage showing up either outbound or return.
> 
> The more advance you ship, the cheaper the rate so you should plan on sending your gear a week or so before leaving. I also like to make sure it arrives a day or two before we get there just in case something goes wrong.


Thanks! I think we're gonna give it a try :thumbsup:


----------



## Jem (Jan 23, 2012)

Just an update for anyone else who may be looking - we used LuggageForward and it worked out great. Our boards arrived the day before and we had them picked up the day we left. I had a tracking # to keep an eye on where they were. It was nice not having to lug everything to/from/through the airport. I would definitely use them again. We actually even booked 1 day in advance, which wasn't an issue, but as double stated the earlier you book the cheaper the rates it seemed.


----------

